# Estações automáticas do IM



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 15:39)

Após reportar por mail o facto de uma estação automática estar quase coberta de vegetação e já aparecer no mapa muitos momentos sem debitar dados pois o painel solar recebe pouca energia devido à vegetação que cresceu à volta dela, enviaram-me o seguinte email do IM.

_No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., muito agradecemos a sua preocupação e interesse sobre esta matéria. Mais informamos que está em preparação no IM a aquisição de serviços de limpeza dos parques das estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs), localizados em instalações não pertecentes ao IM, e onde não existem encarregados de vigilância da estação, que incluirão os aspectos referidos da vegetação que afecta os respectivos equipamentos.

Caso seja conhecedor de alguém que more ou trabalhe nas proximidades da EMA de Trancoso muito agradecíamos o respectivo contacto, com vista à eventual angariação de um
encarregado local para assistência e limpeza da estação, tarefas essas que são efectuadas a troco de uma gratificação mensal de cerca de 40 Euros. _

Alguem interessado?


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 15:47)

xi, eu moro mt longe de trancoso


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2007 às 16:47)

mag0 disse:


> Após reportar por mail o facto de uma estação automática estar quase coberta de vegetação e já aparecer no mapa muitos momentos sem debitar dados pois o painel solar recebe pouca energia devido à vegetação que cresceu à volta dela, enviaram-me o seguinte email do IM.
> 
> _No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., muito agradecemos a sua preocupação e interesse sobre esta matéria. Mais informamos que está em preparação no IM a aquisição de serviços de limpeza dos parques das estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs), localizados em instalações não pertecentes ao IM, e onde não existem encarregados de vigilância da estação, que incluirão os aspectos referidos da vegetação que afecta os respectivos equipamentos.
> 
> ...



Tb já temos negócios na área da meteorologia aqui no fórum, isto está a evoluir.

Bem com tanto apelo a montar novas empresas e que tal uma para a manutenção do espaço onde se localizam as estações meteorológicas do INM e do INAG


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

ora isso e k era uma grande ideia, trabalhar nalguma coisa k realmente me interessasse


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Jan 2007 às 01:20)

mag0 disse:


> Após reportar por mail o facto de uma estação automática estar quase coberta de vegetação e já aparecer no mapa muitos momentos sem debitar dados pois o painel solar recebe pouca energia devido à vegetação que cresceu à volta dela, enviaram-me o seguinte email do IM.
> 
> _No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., muito agradecemos a sua preocupação e interesse sobre esta matéria. Mais informamos que está em preparação no IM a aquisição de serviços de limpeza dos parques das estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs), localizados em instalações não pertecentes ao IM, e onde não existem encarregados de vigilância da estação, que incluirão os aspectos referidos da vegetação que afecta os respectivos equipamentos.
> 
> ...



Eu dispenso os 40 Euritos, troco-os pelos dados das estações desde que as mesmas existem! , estou a falar a sério!


----------



## Geostrofico (15 Jan 2007 às 12:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu dispenso os 40 Euritos, troco-os pelos dados das estações desde que as mesmas existem! , estou a falar a sério!



mas os dados ninguem te dá, valem muito mais do que 40 euros!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

Geostrofico disse:


> mas os dados ninguem te dá, valem muito mais do que 40 euros!



Vá lá, mete lá aí uma cunha . O teu departamento do IM é o que detém estes dados?  

Eu tenho-os quase todos , gostaria de ter mais... mas a esperança é a última a morrer. E apesar de ter os valores, nada aconteceu, fiquei mais feliz por poder sabê-los e compara-los com os valores actuais e ponto! Não sei qual o medo do IM , pensa que eu vou enriquecer à custa deles ou quê? Nem amador sou, falo com eles , e se estes dados fossem disponibilizados de uma forma mais simples e menos comercial, fariam um grupo de amadores mais felizes e mais informados! Ganhava-mos todos!
Por isso fala aí com o teu boss e ofereçam lá os dados aqui à malta do termómetro!


----------



## Geostrofico (16 Jan 2007 às 14:57)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vá lá, mete lá aí uma cunha . O teu departamento do IM é o que detém estes dados?
> 
> Eu tenho-os quase todos , gostaria de ter mais... mas a esperança é a última a morrer. E apesar de ter os valores, nada aconteceu, fiquei mais feliz por poder sabê-los e compara-los com os valores actuais e ponto! Não sei qual o medo do IM , pensa que eu vou enriquecer à custa deles ou quê? Nem amador sou, falo com eles , e se estes dados fossem disponibilizados de uma forma mais simples e menos comercial, fariam um grupo de amadores mais felizes e mais informados! Ganhava-mos todos!
> Por isso fala aí com o teu boss e ofereçam lá os dados aqui à malta do termómetro!




os dados meteorologicos podem valer bastante dinheiro, um exemplo: os dados de ventos aos niveis dos 10 metros ou 20 metros acima do solo, registados de 10 em 10 minudos são extremamentes importantes para estudos sobre energia eólica, estes dados podem valer uns bons milhares de euros. quem diz energia eólica diz energia solar em relação a radiação. Grande parte do lucro do IM é feito a comercializar dados.


----------

